# Inkodye or Solarfast info?



## Rosetter

Hi all,

Does anyone have any technical info on the Inkodye or Jacquard Solarfast dyes?

I've been experimenting with Inkodye, which is pretty amazing.  However, I'd really like to print onto some kind of coating that could be applied to various materials, not just cloth/paper/wood.  I'm thinking that understanding the chemistry might lead to inspiration..

I've also looked at Rockland's products, including Pyrofoto, Liquid Light, and Selectacolor.  LL is not nearly as easy to work with as Inkodye.  Same for the other two, as they are photoresists and quite difficult to reliably produce continuous tone images.

Thanks!

Tyler


----------



## vintagesnaps

I haven't tried any of them so thanks for posting, at least I know now that someone got good results with Inkodye, I was just going to order some.

The only thing I can think is would the manufacturers have tech info.? I suppose you'd be familiar with the alt. process websites. I wonder if there's anything made to work on nonporous surfaces.


----------



## Rosetter

Hi, just to clarify, I've been experimenting with Inkodye, but not printing photos.  Still looking at material compatibility.  Sorry if that was misleading!

This is quite impressive, though.


BTW, I was able to faintly dye an oil based paint by applying Inkodye while the paint was still tacky.  Also PVA, but that's pretty messy.  It seems to me that the dyes should work well with gelatin, but I haven't gotten to that yet.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Interesting. I'm thinking of fabric, not sue what else.


----------

